# Tomato vine leaves turning yellow?



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Almost all my vines' leaves are turning yellow from the soil up... too much water? I have buku fruits on them and the tops look very healthy. I haven't fed them in a couple of weeks either. Is it water or soil???


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

When you water, do you water just the roots or do you use a sprinkler?

I water every other day with a root watering system for 15 minutes. No yellow, just big fruit and starting to turn red now.

What did you fertilize with? and how often do or did you fertilize?


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Get a more courageous variety.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Blue.dog said:


> When you water, do you water just the roots or do you use a sprinkler?
> 
> I water every other day with a root watering system for 15 minutes. No yellow, just big fruit and starting to turn red now.
> 
> What did you fertilize with? and how often do or did you fertilize?


I have been watering every other day soaking the pots they are in. I never spray the leaves. I have used Medina Hasta Gro and Liquid Seaweed every 2 weeks up until this last week. I haven't used either one in 3 weeks. I have a ton of fruit on the vines but I've never seen the leaves and vines turn yellow on the bottom. It is happening on 6 different varieties of tomato plants.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I've got a similar situation except it's the mid-level leaves that are either withering to nothing (staying green) or turning yellow. Tops look great, bottoms look great. All +6 varieties showing some impact. I've got a buried soaker hose for watering, so no splash back at all.

I've never seen this before...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

SwampRat said:


> I've got a similar situation except it's the mid-level leaves that are either withering to nothing (staying green) or turning yellow. Tops look great, bottoms look great. All +6 varieties showing some impact. I've got a buried soaker hose for watering, so no splash back at all.
> 
> *I've never seen this before*...


Me either??? I have seen them turn yellow from overwatering but watering every other day in pots that drain well doesn't make sense.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Im dealing with the same problem as you guys ...

Also had an issue with the botom of my maters getting what looks like brusied and when picked the rest of the mater rippens, but the bruised area stays green-ish brown ....

I think I was watering to much, so I will let the plant tell me when I need to water


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

You need Epsom salt, they are low on magnesium.


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Mine turned yellow (blight) after the first night in April where the temperature stayed above ~80 degrees. Plants look terrible now but they have been producing tomatoes since ~1st April...I don't expect anything past June 1st...


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

help, my whole bush is turning yellow/gray and is not growing at all plus no new buds or leaves and the tops of the "maters" are staying green but the bottoms are now mushie.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

h::frown:sad_smiles

That does not look good....Looks like an 'old' plant in decline.


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Mine look worse than yours but they seem to be impacted the same fungus/virus...I believe it is called late/early blight...mine have actually begun new growth but with the coming June heat wave, I have very low expectations.

My Houston garden bible (Bob Randall) indicates that tomatoes in Houston rarely make June 1st without many issues...pests, blight, etc...


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Terry G. said:


> help, my whole bush is turning yellow/gray and is not growing at all plus no new buds or leaves and the tops of the "maters" are staying green but the bottoms are now mushie.


Ouch.. that is a sick tomato plant. I would cut my losses on it if I were you and pick whatever is ripe. Bag the rest and put it by the curb and move the soil away from you other stuff. If it is blight etc. the soil is probably contaminated.

Here is a tomato problem solver that might help. Good luck!

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/publications/tomatoproblemsolver/

Tate


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Man, I hope mine pull through...I've got a cage/PVC/Bamboo structure that is hurricane worthy. So far this season, I've pulled exactly 3 small fruit.


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Tate said:


> If it is blight etc. the soil is probably contaminated.Tate


I planted a store bought plant in a fresh pot with fresh store bought soil...it took about two weeks for the new plant to become infected...whatever it is, it is carried by the wind, or through cucumber beetles...or osmosis...

quoting from Bob Randall book: It doesn't really matter what the disease problem is...After the first year, you will get them.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

wife wanted to toss it, i said no not yet !.
clipped all the dead stuff off and watered it.
new growth , new bud's new flowering and "lot-sa" new growth/
we will see.....


----------

